# Hermosillo Drone Dealers/Stores



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola to All,

I recently brought a drone from Tucson to HMO, but much to my chagrin, found out I was within 5 miles of a registered No-Fly Zone, that being the HMO airport. Bummer!

I thought the best way to find out where good places to fly drones would be to ask the local dealers. But in all my online searching, I simply cannot find any local drone dealers or stores. I know part of it is my limited Spanish.

I know I can just wonder out to some deserted spot in the desert somewhere, but not knowing who might own it, I would rather initially play it safe in a known area.

Are there any HMO members here that might know of any stores, hobby shops, etc that might sell and/or service drones?

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe you should have done some research/ homework before purchasing the drone.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe you should have done some research/ homework before purchasing the drone.


True, but not especially helpful at this point. 

I have seen quite a few "aeropistas" for people who fly radio-controlled airplanes. It seems likely they would allow quad-copter drone flying there.


----------

